
The Dangerous Academic Is an Extinct Species - scribu
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/04/the-dangerous-academic-is-an-extinct-species
======
qntty
This perfectly describes my experience in college. I waited for my assumptions
to be challenged, but all I found was more boring conformity.

~~~
Daddy_cat
Me too. College turned me into a men's rights activist

------
carsongross
Jordan Peterson says that The University has moved online.

The shells that remain on campuses are expensive finishing schools and a way
around the IQ testing ban.

------
theparanoid
The first two paragraphs fits in the most stereotypes of any article I've
read. A better one is Matt Walsh's, [http://matt-
welsh.blogspot.com/2010/11/why-im-leaving-harvar...](http://matt-
welsh.blogspot.com/2010/11/why-im-leaving-harvard.html)

------
yummyfajitas
This article is a little odd. It describes conservatives as being worried that
professors are "subversive", but it's exactly the opposite - conservatives
worry that colleges are enforcing and indoctrinating people in the orthodoxy.

It's the rare subversive academics, e.g. Charles Murray, who are being
assaulted and chased of campus for holding unorthodox opinions.

And it's happening off campus as well - for instance, we recently had a
peaceful (but unorthodox) anti-war activist assaulted:
[https://antifascistnews.net/2017/04/09/richard-spencer-
just-...](https://antifascistnews.net/2017/04/09/richard-spencer-just-got-his-
ass-kicked-and-glitter-bombed-videos/)

~~~
wonks
Orthodoxy is not a few people (correctly) arguing that we should STOP stating
that black people are inferior. Furthermore, a Nazi who happens to be against
a particular war is not "peaceful but unorthodox".

~~~
yummyfajitas
Charles Murray wasn't discussing human biodiversity at all. His talk was on an
entirely different topic. No one argued against him at all. They merely
disrupted his talk and then assaulted him and others.

The Nazi in question did not engage in any violent acts at that gathering.
That makes him a peaceful protester.

~~~
wonks
That Murray was attacked during an unrelated talk is uncontested. My objection
is that you referred to the defenders of centuries-old superstition as
unorthodox simply because the cultural tide began to turn against them in the
20th century.

~~~
yummyfajitas
I agree that in some historical time, some of Murray's views might be
considered orthodox. That doesn't make them orthodox today - nowadays he's
subversive.

~~~
wonks
Only if we accept that racism is dead. To find proof to the contrary, we need
only look to popular responses to videos of unarmed black men being killed by
men with guns. And that's just scratching the surface.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Similarly, flat earthism is an orthodox theory since it was orthodox at one
point and is not completely dead.

------
gherig4
Eric Garner wasn't choked to death. Even then, what does he have to do with
conformity?

------
Tomsredwagon
The take on adjuncts is truth. Just about everything else is pure rubbish and
I'm disappointed I wasted my time reading even half of it.

